# Tinting Plastic windows



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

HI, looking advise on tinting the two rear windows in my M/Home. As they are not glass the normal method of application, as used on cars, is not suitable. Has any member used a product that is suitable for this task. Any advise appreciated.
Thanks,
Bob.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have tinted several large RVs with the stick on film. I don't see why it wouldn't work with your window product if it is smooth. 

I would do a practice window first as usually the first one is a mess. Both the glass (perspex) and the film needs to be sprayed with a slightly soapy water solution to allow movement. Squeegee the moisture out when finally positioned. Trim round the edges with a new Stanly blade. Wait to dry overnight and seal the edges with a clear nail varnish.

Ray.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

The problem with using the stick on type of tinting film on acyrlic windows is the differential in expansion when they get hot. Acrylic expands more than the film and this will result in a cracked window.

Having said that, I went ahead and tinted the bathroom window of our previous Rapido about 7 years ago using this material, and as far as I am aware it is still intact.

The guy who tints our windows at work said the material used in the accessory shops may be more flexible than the more proffesional kit, and that is why I got away with it.

Colin


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks folks for the quick response, I tried to apply the film material which turned out like a lunar landscape it had that many air bubbles in it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

torrhead said:


> Thanks folks for the quick response, I tried to apply the film material which turned out like a lunar landscape it had that many air bubbles in it.


Exactly....... you need to practice.

Ray.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

torrhead said:


> Thanks folks for the quick response, I tried to apply the film material which turned out like a lunar landscape it had that many air bubbles in it.


Next time use water with washing up liquid in it :wink:


----------

